# What GPP arrow do you generally prefer and use?



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Some but not all bow manufacturers/bowyers recommend a minimum GPP arrow be used. When I have seen the recommendation listed the GPP was often somewhere around an 8 GPP minimum. 

Obviously, if there is a factory minimum given it is most likely for warranty and liability reasons. Then too, some may (also) list a minimum that they consider will prevent stress damage to the limbs and to not have their bows deemed to be noisy.

What GPP do you generally prefer and use for your hunting bows?

6-7
7-8 
8-9
9-10
10-11 
11-12 
12-13 
More than 13


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

10 to 11 works for me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

9 to 10


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Depends on my arrow setup. Right now with both of my bows shooting the same 421 grain arrow 2212 aluminum arrow, my 42# recurve is shooting a 10.02 GPP arrow and my 37# recurve is shooting a 11.37 GPP arrow. 

If I go to a heavier arrow setup for both recurves, I usually shoot between 12.5-13.0 GPP arrows.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Although my limbs can handle, and are warranted down to 6gpp, I find between 8 and 9 gpp works best for me, both for hunting and 3D. 

KPC


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry, poll came late. Poll allows multiple choice.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

9-10, 9 minimum.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

WindWalker said:


> Some but not all bow manufacturers/bowyers recommend a minimum GPP arrow be used. When I have seen the recommendation listed the GPP was often somewhere around an 8 GPP minimum.
> 
> Obviously, if there is a factory minimum given it is most likely for warranty and liability reasons. Then too, some may (also) list a minimum that they consider will prevent stress damage to the limbs and to not have their bows deemed to be noisy.
> 
> ...


More than 10. In my Dorado with some arrows, it is closer to 15 than 10. On my Nova it works out to just under 10.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

7-8


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I've shot as high as 16 GPP but currently shooting right around 10


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Different bullets for different purposes for different bows..so...8-12 for me

Mac


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I generally stay in the range of 10-11 GPP. My heaviest are my woodies at near 12 GPP. I am not a woody fan but those beasties do fly very nice and hit with authority.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I personally like the trajectory of 8-9 gpp. I havn't hunted yet, but hopefully this will do the trick because that is where I am most accurate. I will be trying it out this spring for turkey.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> I personally like the trajectory of 8-9 gpp. I havn't hunted yet


Smart move! You have stayed with what presently works well for you rather than what works for others. :thumbs_up

If that GPP is what you are presently shooting best with, that is what you go with. As you progress, especially with hunting experiences...or different gear, your choice of setup might change and it might not.


----------



## duffer1565 (Nov 25, 2010)

9.5 -10 gpp works good for me


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Duff:

If you haven't, make sure you enter your pref in poll.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

begtone - you need at least 25 grains per pound to hunt turkey - dem der turkey er tuff critters 



if you like the trajectory and accuracy of 8-9 - try going even lower if your bow will allow it and not get accessively loud


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

begtone:

If you are satisfied with your rig's performance and your accuracy, stay with what you have until you gain ample hunting experience and feedback. Consider: A slow hit is better than a fast miss.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I shoot about 10.5gr/lb. As a gap shooter I'd shoot a faster arrow if it did not mean that my "point on" would move out past 40 yards.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _if it did not mean that my "point on" would move out past 40 yards._


Good point!

Though, other than just to know for curiosity sake what the "point on" is for my bows/setups, for hunting purposes I never concern myself with PO because it will be a greater distance than what I limit my hunting shots to; which is 25 yards max if all the planets are aligned. Therefore, I put the emphasis on quietness and to whack 'em rather than smack 'em. Granted, I could pick up some considerable speed going lighter, but I am guessing that it would take longer for the deer to die from being tickled to death. :teeth:


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

WindWalker said:


> Good point!
> 
> Though, other than just to know for curiosity sake what the "point on" is for my bows/setups, for hunting purposes I never concern myself with PO because it will be a greater distance than what I limit my hunting shots to; which is 25 yards max if all the planets are aligned. Therefore, I put the emphasis on quietness and to whack 'em rather than smack 'em. Granted, I could pick up some considerable speed going lighter, but I am guessing that it would take longer for the deer to die from being tickled to death. :teeth:


As a 30+ year compound with sights shooter I cannot get completely to an instictive type of shooting with my recurve (I've tried, but my grey matter is not wired that way). I've seen several post here about shooters not worrying about distance to the target or hold under/over, they just "burn a hole" in their target. I cannot shoot that way, I need to estimate distance and reference my memorized my gap values out to 35 yards (my point on) to make an accurate shot. Since I am hunting only deer I'm not overly worried about gr/lb or FOC. My little 43#er gives me pass throughs on Michigan Whitetails with a medium weight arrow (approx 460gr).


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

jcs-bowhunter:

I cut my teeth on instinctive but eventually became a "gap" shooter. I can still shoot well both ways, but when shot time permits it I'm going with the "gap" every time.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

jcs - If you would like to shoot instinctively - you need to begin by understanding exactly what it is. There is a great book called - The Mental Mechanics of Archery - do a web search of this book and order it.

If you understood what it was - you would realize that your brain is wired to do it - because you do it all the time in other aspects of life - you drive a car instinctively - you walk instinctively, you throw things instinctively, you reach for a beer instinctively - you ride a bike instinctively, etc....

You can shoot a bow in the same manner - everyone can.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Blarney! Stay with what you know and do best, jcs-bowhunter. _Most_ better shooters are gappers. All that the Zen BS will do for you is take you back to and past square 1.

..._Most_ better shooters are gappers _and string and face walkers._ Didn't intend to leave the "walkers" out.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

sharpbroadhead said:


> jcs - If you would like to shoot instinctively - you need to begin by understanding exactly what it is. There is a great book called - The Mental Mechanics of Archery - do a web search of this book and order it.
> 
> If you understood what it was - you would realize that your brain is wired to do it - because you do it all the time in other aspects of life - you drive a car instinctively - you walk instinctively, you throw things instinctively, you reach for a beer instinctively - you ride a bike instinctively, etc....
> 
> You can shoot a bow in the same manner - everyone can.


Sharp

You've obvliously never seen me try to walk and chew gum at the same time! :wink: 

Thanks for the advice on the book. I'll check it out...


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> I shoot about 10.5gr/lb. As a gap shooter I'd shoot a faster arrow if it did not mean that my "point on" would move out past 40 yards.


No worries mate! There's an app for that.
I saw that you hunt deer,seems that those gap chasers who point the arrow at things use a spot on the ground somewhere behind the deers front foot. I think for elk it's the kneecap. Something like that.

Compound and trad are totally different worlds and so require totally different methods of shooting. Of course you know that and know also that you have sights on the compound to get the accuracy you seek.

In the trad world (for hunters) it takes determination,dedication,practice and most of all a strong desire to make it work without the crutches. Most want to shoot trad for the simplicity but then refuse to give up the complexity. You are right about brain wiring,but it can also be rewired if one is WILLING to let that happen. It's the only way to be free of all the worries of gaps and yardage estimations and all sorts of guesswork involved. To let go of the control issues is not easy but still the only way. 

If you truly desire to be able to just look at it and put the arrow in it you have to practice that way. Ain't no free lunch here though. It will take work,fun work. If you can just pretend that you are a kid again and go out and shoot for fun,just because you enjoy it, then you CAN make it happen. Trust me, would I lie to you?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

FORESTGUMP said:


> I saw that you hunt deer,seems that those gap chasers who point the arrow at things use a spot on the ground somewhere behind the deers front foot. I think for elk it's the kneecap. Something like that.


It's called Split Vision.

Some archers need to have more control over their shot. That's just how they are wired.

Not everyone is going to be good at Instinctive aiming and there's absolutely nothing wrong with any archer using any other aiming technique...unless it's not helping them achieve their goals.

Ray :shade:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> those gap chasers who point the arrow at things use a spot on the ground somewhere behind the deers front foot.


Consciously aiming the point of the shaft at a secondary spot is "split-vision." 



> Most want to shoot trad for the simplicity but then refuse to give up the complexity.


I will accept that most serious trad shooters have stayed with or gone to the trad bow for reasons of making certain things simpler. However, how simple is a personal call and how simple is also often dictated by certain abilities or the lack thereof of each individual.

Simplicity is good but not always better. For me, when it comes to simplicity vs. performance and accuracy, a reasonable degree of simplicity will be sacrificed for the sake of performance and accuracy. I'm in the killing game, not the "trad" game.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My best performance seems to be around 8-9 gpp in terms of speed and forgiveness, but I don't like getting to far above 8 because it usually means a REALLY heavy point or expensive inserts for my carbons, so I voted 7-8. My current arrows are around 7.3, which works alright, but is starting to get touchy for me and my limited ability, and I'll be shortenning them and adding weight up front soon as the rest of the nock ends split out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

sharpbroadhead said:


> begtone - you need at least 25 grains per pound to hunt turkey - dem der turkey er tuff critters
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking a 300 grain broadhead with a Grizzly Stick arrow. I hope that I will get a pass through.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

7 gpp out of 80+ for me.......if it won't kill a deer I'm either not doing my part or it's already dead.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Jan 24, 2012)

I like a heavy arrow. Need one for elk and mule deer, so go with 11 to 12 gpp.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

rdoggsilva:

What bow poundage you normally use and average shot distances you have made your kills?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rdoggsilva said:


> I like a heavy arrow. Need one for elk and mule deer, so go with 11 to 12 gpp.


Why do you feel you need 11 - 12 g/lbs. for elk? What draw weight and bow are you shooting?

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Why do you feel you need 11 - 12 g/lbs. for elk? What draw weight and bow are you shooting?
> 
> Ray :shade:


Well with my 800 grain hickories, 15 to 18 gpp is gonna be possible..... shaving, shaving..... for 30 pound goats... :grin: Well ok.. maybe a few pounds more on the hoof... but there is not a lot of very tasty meat.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Why do you feel you need 11 - 12 g/lbs. for elk? What draw weight and bow are you shooting?
> 
> Ray :shade:


X2, there are tons of folks out there who have killed elk, moose, bear, etc. with arrows in the 500 gr range, which would be under even 10 gpp from 55-60+# bows?


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

bigtone1411 said:


> sharpbroadhead said:
> 
> 
> > begtone - you need at least 25 grains per pound to hunt turkey - dem der turkey er tuff critters
> ...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

kegan said:


> X2, there are tons of folks out there who have killed elk, moose, bear, etc. with arrows in the 500 gr range, which would be under even 10 gpp from 55-60+# bows?


I had a compelete pass through on the last bull I shot and it was with an arrow that was about 8g./lbs. with a 69lbs. recurve. I couldn't even find the arrow it buried itself so deep in the grass somewhere beyond where the bulls was. To be honest...I really didn't look that hard for it because I was to excited about the bull :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I had a compelete pass through on the last bull I shot and it was with an arrow that was about 8g./lbs. with a 69lbs. recurve. I couldn't even find the arrow it buried itself so deep in the grass somewhere beyond where the bulls was. To be honest...I really didn't look that hard for it because I was to excited about the bull :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


 ..... hehe..... arrow? :grin:


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

Generally 10-12gpp for my bows. I shoot tapered poplar and bamboo which are both tough to get much lighter with the front weight I use.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I had a compelete pass through on the last bull I shot and it was with an arrow that was about 8g./lbs. with a 69lbs. recurve. I couldn't even find the arrow it buried itself so deep in the grass somewhere beyond where the bulls was. To be honest...I really didn't look that hard for it because I was to excited about the bull :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


Nice! Exactly what I mean, arrow weight not being everything for penetration. What was your arrow set up?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

kegan said:


> Nice! Exactly what I mean, arrow weight not being everything for penetration. What was your arrow set up?


You're sooo right, kegan. Arrow weight isn't everything when it comes down to an arrow's penetrating capability.

The arrow was a 30.5" footed Easton Axis 300 with a 175g. STOS broadhead.

There was no bloodtrail. Didn't really need one when he only ran 10yrds.

One of the other cool things about this bull was that it was a double.

I had just called in a bull for one of my buddies and as we were beginning to track his bull I heard a bull bugle about a 100yrds. away and I actually told my friend that I bet we get a double.

I asked him to stay with his bull while I went after the one I was hearing.

I stalked to within 20yrds. of my bull raking a tree and ended up shooting him through the heart and both lungs.

As soon as I hit him I let out a bugle with my mouth which stopped him and he just stood there for a few seconds before he colapsed.

All of the blood basically just poored into his chest cavity which helped explain why there was a lack of blood on the ground.

I have a new found respect for these animals because as he laid there he fought for every breath of his life for what seemed like well over 5 min.

To be honest....I almost cried watching him fight for his life like that.

Ray :shade:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Arrow penetration may not be everything, but years of compiled data has determined that arrow penetration is the leading cause of premature deaths.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

kegan said:


> X2, there are tons of folks out there who have killed elk, moose, bear, etc. with arrows in the 500 gr range, which would be under even 10 gpp from 55-60+# bows?


Wouldnt 10 gpp for a 55# bow be 550 grain arrow? Im sorta new to this trad stuff and was actually wanting some help with arrow selection myself.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Im sorta new to this trad stuff


How new? 55# of draw-weight is a heavy draw-weight for a person new to shooting a stick bow. What is your draw-length on the bow?


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

WindWalker said:


> How new? 55# of draw-weight is a heavy draw-weight for a person new to shooting a stick bow. What is your draw-length on the bow?


Been in it long enough to know what I can pull. Also already annoyed at how many people tell someone there shooting too heavy even though they didnt ask for an opinion on that. 55# at 28"...was wondering whats a good hunting arrow and weight?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

nomansland said:


> Been in it long enough to know what I can pull. Also already annoyed at how many people tell someone there shooting too heavy even though they didnt ask for an opinion on that. 55# at 28"...was wondering whats a good hunting arrow and weight?


It does get annoying...doesn't it? :wink:

At least most of these guys are coming from a good place and trying to help...because the truth of the matter is that most people who jump into trad do start to heavy.

I try not to ever assume anything about anyone. I much rather ask questions before jump into a full blown assumption :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> Arrow penetration may not be everything, but years of compiled data has determined that arrow penetration is the leading cause of premature deaths.


What exactly are you trying to say? :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

nomandsland - depends on what you believe - if you believe the heavy arrow stuff or not. My testing showed that a heavier arrow does not out penetrate a lighter faster arrow - so I go with arrows between 7 and 8 grains per pound of draw - if that is what you want - I would recommend the Carbon Tech Cheetah in either a .400 or .300 spine - 55lbs is in the middle there depending on arrow length and tip weight


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Been in it long enough to know what I can pull. Also already annoyed at how many people tell someone there shooting too heavy even though they didnt ask for an opinion on that. 55# at 28"...was wondering whats a good hunting arrow and weight?


You were looking for your first stickbow barely 90 days ago and apparently just ordered your present bow about 14 days ago. Considering that and that you again repeated that your are new to the trad, and yet don't know what arrow types/spine you need, my question was to determine if your draw-length is greater or less than 28" which will be a factor for determining what arrow spine you might need because if the bow has static draw-weight of 55#, less or more draw-length will change the draw-weight. Being overbowed is a common problem with new shooters, so expect the question to be asked.

If you can't hack being asked questions that new trad shooters are commonly asked, you are going to have a tough row to hoe.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

WindWalker said:


> You were looking for your first stickbow barely 90 days ago and apparently just ordered your present bow about 14 days ago. Considering that and that you again repeated that your are new to the trad, and yet don't know what arrow types/spine you need, my question was to determine if your draw-length is greater or less than 28" which will be a factor for determining what arrow spine you might need because if the bow has static draw-weight of 55#, less or more draw-length will change the draw-weight. Being overbowed is a common problem with new shooters, so expect the question to be asked.
> 
> If you can't hack being asked questions that new trad shooters are commonly asked, you are going to have a tough row to hoe.


I was looking for MY first. Was shooting my fathers for quite some time with his setup. Plus in my original posts I didn't say anything about what draw weight I was pulling. Merely asked a math question. Been reading in this forum for a while now and was already afraid to ask a arrow suggestion because I KNEW someone would make the "55#'s was too much for me to start with so it has to be for you" comment. Sorry if I came off snotty was a long day.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

sharpbroadhead said:


> nomandsland - depends on what you believe - if you believe the heavy arrow stuff or not. My testing showed that a heavier arrow does not out penetrate a lighter faster arrow - so I go with arrows between 7 and 8 grains per pound of draw - if that is what you want - I would recommend the Carbon Tech Cheetah in either a .400 or .300 spine - 55lbs is in the middle there depending on arrow length and tip weight


Thanks for the advice. Was doing some rough numbers and wanted to be around 500 grains. Any suggestions on arrow type, length and even broadhead weight to reach this goal with a good FOC? Again...55# and draw right at 28".


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

BLACK WOLF said:


> It does get annoying...doesn't it? :wink:
> 
> At least most of these guys are coming from a good place and trying to help...because the truth of the matter is that most people who jump into trad do start to heavy.
> 
> ...


Yes it gets very annoying especially when you didn't even ask "Is my draw weight too high?". Lol. Plus sometimes over text my posts come off a little snappier then they should. Usually just kinda sarcastic but hard to pick up over the internet.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My set up for this year will be with a 500 gr. arrow:

30" Beman ICS Bowunter at 340 spine, 175 gr. four blade Zwickey Delta (since I won't be able to afford Simmons Tiger Shark heads), total arrow weight about 505 gr. and travelling over 200 fps from my 62# at 29" Omega longbow.

The gpi for my arrows is 9.3, and the dynamic spine should be around 67#. You might want to look into some of the 400 carbons in a heavier gpi, I believe Beman MFX's or Traditional Only shafts would fit the bill?


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

kegan said:


> My set up for this year will be with a 500 gr. arrow:
> 
> 30" Beman ICS Bowunter at 340 spine, 175 gr. four blade Zwickey Delta (since I won't be able to afford Simmons Tiger Shark heads), total arrow weight about 505 gr. and travelling over 200 fps from my 62# at 29" Omega longbow.
> 
> The gpi for my arrows is 9.3, and the dynamic spine should be around 67#. You might want to look into some of the 400 carbons in a heavier gpi, I believe Beman MFX's or Traditional Only shafts would fit the bill?


Thanks Kegan will definitely look into them. I actually looked into the Full Metal Jackets 340's at 30". (Bow is supposed to be around 54# when done). With a 150 grain tip. Havent decided what broadhead yet though. Are they worth the money or no?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Never shot FMJ's but most people seem to really like them.

Ray, I just now saw your post about your elk... it can really get to you. I think empathizing with what we hunt helps some of us push ourselves. The biggest push in advancing my shooting skills came after I got my first deer with my bow, and it's paying off already.


----------

